# Police Dogs



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2007)

How would you like these swat dogs coming after you. 

The last scene is the best!


[video=youtube;ivVRYYHLqJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivVRYYHLqJY&mode=related&search=[/video]


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Jan 19, 2007)

.................and the French needs these why?


----------



## Augusta (Jan 19, 2007)

bowhunter1961 said:


> .................and the French needs these why?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2007)

WHEW! I wouldn't want to be on the business end of one of those cannines.


----------

